# [SOLVED] Power supply fan running fast and loud but blows out cold air.



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Is there some odd reason this is occurring? I had just tried to turn my pc on and it wouldn't come on so I found the old psu was dead. So then I found another one laying around and plugged it up and the pc turns on now. Just the psu fan is running full blast and is loud. Is there some way I can make it run at normal speeds? As the fan is just annoying the heck out of me.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Power supply fan running fast and loud but blows out cold air.*

hi their no way that i know of to control the fan speed in a power supply. might be why that power supply was laying around in the first place.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Power supply fan running fast and loud but blows out cold air.*

well some psu fans only run when they are needed to cool the psu down as its being overloaded, some run fast anyway and some run fast when they are dying.

what is it?

post your voltages from the BIOS?


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Power supply fan running fast and loud but blows out cold air.*

It doesn't seem to have an option in the bios to see the voltages. Is there a program I can get to check the voltages? And could you recommend a good power-supply for about $30 with LED's on the fan and the power-supply is clear?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Power supply fan running fast and loud but blows out cold air.*

Some models, usually the cheap no name brands, have a switch to control the fan. Typical options are ON/AUTO and ON/AUTO/OFF.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Power supply fan running fast and loud but blows out cold air.*

CPUID hardware monitor

you dont get a good power supply for $30


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Power supply fan running fast and loud but blows out cold air.*

For the plus 5 one it seems to fluctuate slightly which seems to just go down to its min at 5.188 sometimes. It is at 5.231 which is at its max. CPU vcore is 2.220 which is the same across the board. VIN3 is 1.668 same across. VIN4 is 2.220 same across. + 3.3V 2.773 V across. VIN6 is 2.220 V same across. Vin 7 1.656 V same across. And VIN8 is 1.608 V same across. And can you tell me if I have a PCI Express 3.0? I think I do and I have the CPU-Z log attached.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Power supply fan running fast and loud but blows out cold air.*

as long as the voltages are - or + 5% of 12, 5 and 3.3 your ok.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Power supply fan running fast and loud but blows out cold air.*

PC specs: HP Pavilion p6703w Desktop PC Product Specifications | HP® Support


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thank you for all the help. I realized I couldn't end up getting a power supply that I was wanting to get for $30 wasn't really possible. So I ended up getting a $50 one instead it may not have cool LED's but hey it gets the job done.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

When looking at buying a new PSU, cool LEDs are way down the list of priorities. :smile:

The 'My System' details in your profile are showing your laptop's specs. For future reference, what PSU did you buy for your desktop?


----------

